# Compacted Eco Complete



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I recently re-arranged my 10 gallon tank which has had an EC substrate for the past 3 years. However, I was really shocked how much the substrate has compacted. I could barely even scoop out any with my finger. I always assumed my slow growing crypts and DHG were due to lower light, but now I'm thinking the compacted EC may be the culprit. Short of ripping it all up, anyone have any creative ideas for how to "de-compact" the substrate? Anyone run into this issue before?

*Just had a thought...MTS?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Trumpet Snails will burrow in the substrate and keep it from getting overly compact. But, even with those, my light-weight SMS (or Turface, or Aquariumplants.com Substrate...all the same in my opinion) still would compact to an extent. Althogh I never really noticed any plant-growth issues from it.


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

While it would not be a permanent solution my first thought to de-compact the substrate would to be to stratify it using an upflow. If you have a pump or power head you could hook a flexible line up to and stick something ridgid on the end (1/2" cpvc?). If the pump/power head had adequate power if you get a good flow under the subtrate by sticking the ridgid tube down into it it should stratify thus decompacting. You would want to repeat the process at various points throughout your tank until you are happy with the result. The reason I suggest this method is that it should pose less impact on your vegetation than completely removing it.

Regardless I wish you luck! 

- Ian


EDIT: As an after thought I should mention that if you try this method it would be wise to preform a large (>50%) water change after as the bed is most likely quite 'dirty'. An alternative would be using a gravel vacuum (perhaps assisted by a pump) to stratify the gravel and remove the detritus embedded in the bed.


----------

